
Building a Django Middleware for Google Analytics - nickb
http://www.willarson.com/blog/?p=46
======
willarson
Glad you liked my article. I've really enjoyed using Django, and have a
handful of other Django articles on my site. I started blogging seriously in
the past several weeks and its been a real education (taking criticism,
writing for an audience, interacting with social bookmarking communities). I'd
love to hear any feedback, constructive or otherwise.

